# Chi/NY Draft Day Trade



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Chicago trades: J. Rose, J. Williams, D. Bagaric, 2003 draft picks 7 & 45.

New York trades: L. Sprewell, C. Ward, M. Vujanic's rights, 2003 draft picks #9 and #31.


Chicago may be looking to trade down from #7. They are looking to move either Williams or Crawford and J. Rose's contract is 2 years longer than Sprewells. Spree does not command the ball as much as Rose does, so the Baby Bulls get more touches to develop. M. Vujanic is a super PG prospect that would be a good fit for Chicago. Chicago also recieves a near first round pick at 31.

New York receives a a taller small forward that can play three positions. Jay Williams moves closer to his NJ family, and may flourish in NY. NY moves up 2 places to draft the seventh pick. They would draft M. Lampe from Poland. Some mocks have him dropping to #9, but Chicago is looking to trade their pick, and the team they trade with would grab Lampe.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

LMFAO!!!

You're kidding, right? Chicago spits at this. PFFT!


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Chicago trades: J. Rose, J. Williams, D. Bagaric, 2003 draft picks 7 & 45.
> 
> New York trades: L. Sprewell, C. Ward, M. Vujanic's rights, 2003 draft picks #9 and #31.


Jalen Rose somehow for Sprewell makes a lot of sense, actually, but c'mon, guys, take it easy on Jay Williams, the dude was the #2 overall pick in last year's draft, he's not a throw-in!

Chicago would love to move Rose and E-Rob for payroll relief. Remember, all of these dudes who are supposedly future stars for Chicago will need to get PAID like stars before you know it, so the Bulls need to get rid of Rose's contract and, hopefully, Crawford's contract ASAP. Rose is a very good candidate to get moved this summer. A Rose-Crawford package for Mutombo was mentioned in a separate thread, that is a great idea, as Mutombo's contract expires in just two years. Rose and Crawford keep getting paid for the next four years (I believe). That's not going to work.

Spree's deal ALSO expires in two years. I think a Rose-for-Spree swap could happen, although, believe it or not, Chicago would have to sweeten it up just a little bit, because, again, Spree's deal expires two years sooner than Rose's deal does, which makes him a more valuable commodity. Getting rid of E-Rob is going to be tough.

These two deals work:

Rose and E-Rob for Mutombo and the #22 overall pick

Rose, E-Rob, and Jamal Crawford for Sprewell, Charlie Ward (expiring contract), and the rights to Milos Vujanic

This deal OFFICIALLY hands the reins of the team over to Jay Williams, something that very few people seem to realize NEEDS TO HAPPEN in order for this Bulls team to ever live up to its potential. Jay NEEDS to be the leader, Curry NEEDS to be a top center (he doesn't have to be the next Shaq, but a top five center would be nice). If those two things happen, then I think everything else will sort itself out, the Bulls will hope for Chandler and whoever they get at #7 this summer to evolve into very nice supporting players. Remember, you don't really win in this league with five stars in your starting lineup. That's just not realistic. You win with TWO stars and a bunch of really nice role players. Although, in San Antonio's case, you apparently win with just ONE star and a bunch of really REALLY nice role players, I guess.

All of these Bulls fans who, for whatever retarded reason, are opposed to getting rid of Jalen Rose will have to come around sooner or later, you guys need to get ready for Rose getting shopped and I mean shopped HARD this summer, because it's going to happen. That doesn't mean he's FOR SURE going to get traded, but John Paxson will FOR SURE try to trade this guy. Jamal Crawford, Marcus Fizer, and Eddie Robinson are all guys who we might see packaged with Rose somehow. Don't expect a whole lot in return. The idea of "addition-by-subtraction" is a great idea, it works, you know.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> c'mon, guys, take it easy on Jay Williams, the dude was the #2 overall pick in last year's draft, he's not a throw-in!


Exactly! Give the guy a chance. Id much rather have a struggling young player with potential then Charlie Ward. And I don't think the Bulls want to move from 7 to 9. I think they would rather get more for the 7th pick and move down in the middle of the first round.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Knicks fan are daydreamers*

Why, very knicks fan didn´t get it.

A TRADE SHOULD MAKE SENSE TO BOUT SIDES TO BE COMPLETE.

EVERY NYN TRADE I READ ARE JOKES, DAYDREAM.....

GET REAL PEOPLE.

MAYBE THE KNICK COULD GET A DAMPIER FOR EXPIRING CONTRACT OR A FORTSON.


Pizzoni


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

After Jay Williams said after his exit interview that the people in the organization don't see him and Crawford starting together, anyone who is paying attention can read the writing on the wall.

It says: Jay will most likely be traded, not Crawford.


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

As a Bulls fan, I really wouldn't like seeing Spree here. Don't get me wrong, he's a pretty damn good player, but with the turmoil and problems the current team has. Adding someone with an ego and psychotic tendencies like Latrell is not the answer.  I'm not at all opposed to trading Jalen or Jay Williams, but not for Sprewell. I think the Bulls have learned their lesson when they got Charles Oakley a couple years ago.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Chicago trades: J. Rose, J. Williams, D. Bagaric, 2003 draft picks 7 & 45.
> 
> New York trades: L. Sprewell, C. Ward, M. Vujanic's rights, 2003 draft picks #9 and #31.
> ...



Works for me but I really don't like Jalen Rose, trading him for Latrell is kinda poop for crap imo. I don't see how ward is going to help them, I do like giving up Milos for Jwill though =)


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Chicago trades: J. Rose, J. Williams, D. Bagaric, 2003 draft picks 7 & 45.
> 
> New York trades: L. Sprewell, C. Ward, M. Vujanic's rights, 2003 draft picks #9 and #31.
> ...




No one in their right mind woulod accept that trade. Charlie Ward is nothing more than a backup and Spreewell is way past his prime. Make some sense man.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

lets get something straight. charlie ward is not valuable as a player. his contract is valuable. he can be bought out of his contract this year for 5 mill of immediate cap relief.

that is where his value lies.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> ....anyone who is paying attention can read the writing on the wall.
> 
> "Jay will most likely be traded, not Crawford."


Amen, no2 in the draft and he really acheived [email protected] all. Sure, give him time but the bulls need to cut their losses and start to get a winning team for 2003-2004 and not 2007-2008. Dig?:sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

Who care is Jay was number 2. Joe Smith was the number 1 pick overall, as was Kwame Brown. Doesn't mean they are great. 

That said, I agree though that you should give Jay some time before cutting him loose.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Never a truer word spoken

Kudos to you my friend
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Mmmm, my instinct says trade Jay Williams precisely BECAUSE he was recently the #2 pick in the draft. His value may never be higher. I actually do think he'll pan out on the level of, this year's Mike Bibby. But I'd still look to move him. And I agree with robyg that the Bulls can get more for him than the proposed trade. 

And Jalen Rose for Latrell makes some sense for both teams. Sprewell could be a great addition to Chicago's backcourt--maybe even the difference-maker as the still-very-young team tries to move into playoff contention. A Sprewell-less team would be less scrappy, but Rose would help them stay in games just as well with his ball motion and offensive versatility. I certainly don't think the Knicks come out any worse on this deal. And frankly, I'm just tired of seeing Sprewell play out of position.


----------

